# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ

## boubourina

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΜΕΝΗ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΖΩ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΖΥΓΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2 ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΓΑΜΟ.
ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ;
ΕΑΝ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΥΜΑΤΟΣ, Ή ΕΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΙΑΖΥΓΙΟ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ

ΣΟΦΙΑ

----------


## ΤωραΖωΓιαΜενα

Γεια σου boubourina, καλώς ήλθες.

Έχω βιώσει παρόμοια κατάσταση. 
Έζησα -μαζί με την αδελφή μου- για 6 χρόνια με τη \"νέα\" οικογένεια του πατέρα μου. 

Τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που σε απασχολεί; Πες μας λίγα περισσότερα.

----------


## boubourina

νιωθω οτι αυτα τα παιδια κατεληξαν να μην εχουν κανενα γονιο μετα το διαζυγιο.
μητερα και πατερας συνεχισαν την ζωη τους, εγω ειμαι η τριτη της παρεας, που δεν ξερω εαν εχω δικαιωμα να παιξω το ρολο του γονιου και νομιζω οτι τα εχουμε αφησει να μεγαλωνουν στην τυχη τους προσφεροντας τους αγαθα, φιλία, και οτι ζητησουν αυτα, αλλα δεν τους δινουμε ενα γονιο. 
τωρα που ειναι πανω στην εφηβεια, ισως τα βολλευει αυτη η κατασταση που φυσικα συνεπαγεται ελευθερια, αλλα καποια στιγμη θα γυρισουν και θα μας κολλησουν ολους στον τοιχο και θα εχουν απολυτο δικιο.

Εσυ τι λες;

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

Δίκιο έχεις αλλά από την άλλη, αν προσπαθήσεις να παρέμβεισ όπωσ ένας γονιός άνετα θα έκανε, μπορεί να ακούσεις και αυτό που δεν θέλεις \"δεν έχεις δικαίωμα να μιλάς δεν είσαι μητέρα -πατέρας μας\" οπότε θέλει λεπτές ισορροπίες.

----------


## boubourina

ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΕΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ 4ο ΠΑΙΔΙ ΤΗΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ!!! 
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ ΣΥΖΥΓΟΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΑΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΧΩΛΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΛΙΓΟΝ!
ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΣΜΙΖΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΟΒΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΣΕ ΣΥΝΟΜΗΛΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΟΥΝ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ.
ΕΛΠΙΔΕΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΛΗΘΕΙ : ...........ΚΑΜΜΙΑ!

----------


## ΤωραΖωΓιαΜενα

Έχεις γίνει δηλαδή μια μαμά για όλους. 

Δεν ξέρω μου ακούγεται σαν μεγάλο βάρος όλο αυτό, μεγάλη ευθύνη.

----------


## Anathema

Δεν έχω εμπειρία πάνω στο θέμα αλλά η άποψη μου είναι πως πρέπει να μιλήσεις με τον σύντροφο για αυτά που μας λες εδώ και να αφυπνίσεις τον ρόλο του πατέρα που σίγουρα έχει αλλά φοβάται να τον δείξει λόγω συνθηκών. Όσο για σένα τα πράγματα είναι περιορισμένα. Πιστεύω πως πρέπει με ήρεμο τρόπο να εξηγείς στα παιδιά τις απόψεις πάνω σε ότι κάνουν, να τα ενθαρρύνεις όταν κάνουν κάτι καλό και όταν κάνουν κάτι κακό να το συζητάς μαζί τους και να λες την γνώμη σου. Πρέπει να είσαι σταθερή στις απόψεις σου και πολύ συνεργάσιμη. Βασικά ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΣ. Τι ηλικία έχουν τα παιδιά; Ίσως μπορέσω να σου πω την γνώμη πιο συγκεκριμένα την επόμενη φορά.

----------


## CeliaM

_Παραθέτω το ποστ της boubourina από άλλο νήμα που άνοιξε πριν ανοίξει αυτό, στο οποίο δεν έγινε συζήτηση μιας και η συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε σε αυτό το νήμα._




> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> καταρχας ελπιζω να καταφερω να καταχωρησω την απαντηση μου γιατι απο chats και forums ειμαι σκραπας.
> 
> ειμαι μητερα 3 παιδιων!!! μην τρομαζεται!
> τα 2 παιδια ειναι του αντρα μου απο τον 1ο γαμο και ενας πιτσιρικος 11 μηνων.
> Θελω να μιλησω για τα μεγαλα παιδια με καποιον που να εχει εμπειρια στο θεμα παιδια χωρισμενων γονιων.
> Ιδιαιτερα εαν ειναι παιδι με ενδιαφερει πολυ η γνωμη του και πωσ αντιμετωπιζει τις καθημερινες καταστασεις.
> Τα αγαπω και τα τρια και θελω να ξεπερασω μαζι τους τα προβληματα της εφηβειας.
> Η κορη ειναι 17 και το αγορι ειναι 19 χρονων. Ζουμε μαζι 5 χρονια τωρα. Ολα ειναι αρμονικα αλλα δεν παυουν να υπαρχουν θεματα που με δυσκολευουν εφοσον δεν ειμαι η φυσικη τους μητερα.

----------


## TC

Τα παιδιά είναι πολύ μεγάλα, οπότε νομίζω θα μπορούσες να μιλήσεις μαζί τους για τα θέματα που τα αφορούν και τη σχέση σας.

Η μητέρα των παιδιών υπάρχει; Τι ρόλο/σχέση έχει με τα παιδιά;

----------


## boubourina

ΝΑΙ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ, ΜΕΝΕΙ 10 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΜΑΣ, ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΗΘΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ. ΑΠΛΑ ΑΔΙΑΦΟΡΗ ΩΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΖΥΓΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΑΜΟΥ. ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΑΡΞΗ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΑΖΥΓΙΟΥ (ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΡΙΝ) ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΝΔΡΑ ΝΕΩΤΕΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑ 7-8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ (ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ ΑΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ) ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕΙ ΑΥΤΟΝ Ή ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ. ΣΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ 12 ΚΑΙ 14 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΡΓΑ Ή ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΤΗΣ. ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΤΑ Η ΚΗΔΕΜΟΝΙΑ ΝΟΜΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΑΜΕ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΑ.
ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ 3-4 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΤΗΣ. ΤΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ ΕΜΕΙΝΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ.
ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ, ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ, Η ΜΙΚΡΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΙΛΑΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΥΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ, ΚΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑΝ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΗ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΗΣ. 
ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΑΒΟΥΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΥΣ.:(

----------


## nektaria78

Ένα έχω να πω...ευτυχώς που τα παιδιά έχουν κάποιον άνθρωπο σαν εσένα να τα νοιάζεται τόσο.!! Το κενό της μητέρας είναι δυστυχώς δυσαναπλήρωτο και τα τραυματικά τους βιώματα δεδομένα, όμως το \"σπατάλημα\" της ψυχής τους θα είναι κάπως μικρότερο αφού υπάρχεις εσύ...Μπράβο σου...είσαι πάνω απ\'όλα άνθρωπος...
Δικό σου μέλημα τώρα είναι να τα πείσεις ότι υπάρχεις δίπλα τους σαν μία πολύ καλή φίλη, γιατί σαν μητέρα θα είναι κάπως δύσκολο. Δείξε τους ότι καταλαβαίνεις τον ψυχισμό τους, τις ανησυχιες τους, τον πόνο τους...ταρακούνησε όμως και τον σύζυγό σου λιγάκι...δείξε του τις υποχρεώσεις του...τα παιδιά έχουν ανάγκη από αγάπη...όχι από αυτή που μεταφράζεται σε παροχές, αλλά σε αγκαλιές, κατανόηση, συζήτηση και επικοινωνία ουσιαστική...πάλεψέ το...αξίζει πίστεψέ με...τα παιδιά είναι σε τέτοια ηλικία που μπορούν να κρίνουν και να εκτιμήσουν την προσφορά σου...φτιάξτε ένα υγιές \"σπιτικό\", ένα λιμάνι για τις φουρτούνες τους, μία ασφαλή κρυψώνα για τα δύσκολα...κάντε τα να νιώθουν την ανάγκη να τρέξουν σ\'εσάς σε κάθε ανάποδη στιγμή...πραγματικά αυτό το θέμα αγγίζει τις πιο ευαίσθητες χορδές μου, όντας κι εγώ μανούλα....σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα πραγματικά να βρεις τις σωστές απαντήσεις και αυτές θα σου τις δώσει μονάχα το αλάνθαστο μητρικό σου ένστικτο,από το οποίο έχεις περίσιο για να δώσεις και σε αυτά τα δύο παιδιά που γεννήθηκαν από άλλη μήτρα...τί να το κάνω ότι η μητέρα τους ήταν σωστή κατά την διάρκεια το διαζυγίου...ακόμα και αν ήταν η ιδανική μάνα στον έγγαμο βίο της, γέμισε την καρδάρα με γάλα και με τις βλακώδεις κινήσεις της το τελευταίο διάστημα, της έδωσε μία κλωτσιά και το έχυσε...είναι αδικαιολόγητη...εγώ πάντως θα αφύπνιζα και την ίδια..(δεν μπορώ φυσικά να γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα σωστής επικοινωνίας μεταξύ σας)..θα έρθει όμως κάποια στιγμή μετά από χρόνια, όταν πια θα έχει κάνει πολλές εκδρομούλες τα Σαββατοκύριακα με το νέο της αμόρε, που α νιώσει την ανάγκη των παιδιών της...όμως τότε αυτά θα έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να την κάνουν πέρα, όπως τα πέταξε αυτή σαν την τρίχα από το ζυμάρι....δεν μπορώ να πω τίποτε άλλο...απλά οικτίρω την συμπεριφορά της....
Για άλλη μία φορά ....συγχαρητηρια....

----------


## boubourina

Καλή μου Νεκταρία,
Καταλαβαίνω αυτά που λες και που οικτίρεις την αδιαφορία της μητέρας.
Παρόλα αυτά το να σκέπτομαι αρνητικά για την μαμά τους δεν βοηθά την κατάσταση γιατί τους μεταφέρω την αρνητικότητα και νιώθουν ακόμα πιο άσχημα.
Καμιά φορά αυτά μου μιλούν άσχημα για την μαμά τους και προσπαθώ να βρω δικαιολογίες, ότι να μην την παρεξηγούν γιατί είναι άλλης εθνικότητας και επομένως άλλης νοοτροπίας, ότι είναι νέα γυναίκα και ίσως αν βρει τον κατάλληλο σύντροφο να θελήσει να ξαναενωθεί μαζί τους, ότι φταίει ο σύντροφος της που της δημιουργεί ανασφάλειες και φοβάται ότι αν διαλέξει τα παιδιά της θα μείνει μόνη της, ότι είναι και αυτή άνθρωπος στο κάτω κάτω και πως όπως ο γονιός συγχωρεί τα λάθη των παιδιών του όσο μεγάλα και να είναι αυτά, έτσι και αυτά πρέπει να την συγχωρήσουν και να της δείξουν την αγάπη τους και ίσως σε μερικά χρόνια να είναι και πάλι ενωμένα μαζί της σε κάποια άλλη φάση της ζωής τους. Όταν την δικαιολογώ, δεν ξέρω εάν με πιστεύουν όμως βλέπω ότι νιώθουν καλύτερα. Για φαντάσου σε όσα μου έλεγαν να πρόσθετα και εγώ άλλα τόσα και να την κατηγορούσα πως θα ένιωθαν!
Σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή στην ζωή τους θα σμίξουν μαζί της και εμένα δεν θα με θυμούνται πιά. Με στενοχωρεί η σκέψη αλλά είναι η φύση και ένα είναι σίγουρο
. Η μάνα δεν ξεχνιέται, ούτε ξεπερνιέται.
Δεν πειράζει φτάνει να φτάσουν σε αυτή την ηλικία και να τα έχουν πάει καλά

----------


## Δοδις

μπομπουρίνα, πραγματικά σου αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο γιατί δυστυχως οι περισσότεροι δεν αντιδρούν το ίδιο με σένα....εμένα ο μπαμπάς μου έφτιαξε καινούργια οικογένεια αλλά η συμπεριφορά της συζήγου του ήταν απαίσια, λες και ήθελα να της κλέψω τον άντρα, με κάθε τρόπο προσπαθούσε να με ξεκοψει απο τον μπαμπά μου, να μην με βλέπει, να μην μιλάμε,να τον κάνει σαν τα μούτρα της, το κατάφερε βέβαια....
σε αυτή την περίπτωση...το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να είσαι όσο μπορείς δίπλα τους σαν \"συγγενής\" τους, σαν φίλη αλλά όχι σαν μάνα...αυτό δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται...στην περίπτωση σου θα ήταν πολύ τυχερά αν γινόταν να τους σταθείς σαν μάνα...και προσπάθησε να ξυπνήσεις το 4ο παιδί της οικογένειας, να τους μιλήσει, να έρθει πιο κοντά τους, είναι σε μια ηλικία που μπορούν να καταλάβουν πολλά πράγματα....νομίζω πως και αυτός είναι ο λόγος που μιλούν άσχημα στην μητέρα τους, όσο και αν δικαιολογείς καταστάσεις, όσο και αν την αγαπούν, δεν παύουν να καταλαβαίνουν τι παίζει....και αυτό τα πονάει σίγουρα...

----------


## boubourina

κατ\'αρχας σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα λογια. Ομως μην φανταστειτε οτι ειμαι και καμμια αγια. 

Πιρν 2 βδομαδες πήγα σε ψυχολόγο που είναι ειδικευμένη στην παιδοψυχολογία και στην δραματοθεραπεια.
Κατ’αρχας με αυτην την ψυχολογο γνωριζομαστε από τοτε που ημουν 7-8 χρονων. Αρεσε στην μητερα μου η ψυχολογια και παρακολουθουσε ομαδες τοτε και με την βοηθεια της αντιμετωπισε και εμενα που ημουν μοναχοπαιδι, με μεγαλους σε ηλικια γονεις , ευπορη οικογενεια και φοβοταν μην με κανει κακομαθημενη και δεν μπορω να γινω ανεξαρτητη στην ζωη μου. Επισης ειχα ξαναπαει με την μητερα μου, πριν 4-5 χρονια προκειμενου να μας λυσει τις διαφορες, τοτε με ειχε διωξει από το σπιτι γιατι δεν αποδεχοταν την σχεση μου με τον ανδρα μου ( που πάω με έναν χωρισμένο με 2 παιδιά, αλλά πράγματα ονειρευόμουν εγώ για σένα κλπ κλπ κλπ ).
Μου έβαλε χέρι λοιπόν ότι λόγω χαρακτήρα έχω γίνει ο αρχηγός στου σπιτιού και έχω ευνουχίσει τον άντρα μου…. Να μην ενδιαφέρομαι για τα παιδιά αλλά να αφήσω να ενδιαφερθούν η μάνα τους και ο πατέρας τους. 
Εντάξει αλλά δεν είναι τωρινή η κατάσταση. 5 χρόνια περιμένω να αναλάβουν την κατάσταση και δεν είδα φως.
Τώρα εάν θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφέρομαι για τα παιδιά ή όχι, νομίζω ότι όταν ζεις σε ένα σπίτι με 5 άτομα και τα 2 είναι δυσλειτουργικά τότε όλη η οικογένεια δυσλειτουργεί.
Από την άλλη μου είπε να κάνω υπομονή σε λίγους μήνες θα φύγουν φοιτητές και θα είμαι μόνη μου με τον άνδρα μου και το «δικό μου» παΐδι. 
Οκ , και θεωρεί κάποιος ότι βιάζομαι να τα ξεφορτωθώ να πάνε στην ευχή του Θεού και να μην χρειάζεται πια να νοιάζομαι για αυτά; Πάντα θα ανησυχώ εάν είναι καλά ακόμα και ένα πάνε στην Αμερική….
Και όταν αυτά θα έχουν προβλήματα ο άνδρας μου δεν θα είναι δυστυχισμένος και κατ’επεκταση ο γάμος μου δεν θα περάσει κρίση;
Τέλος πάντων μου είπε να πάει ο άνδρας μου με τα παιδιά να την δουν. Το είχα πει του άνδρα μου από την αρχή να έρθει μαζί μου ή να πάει αυτός αντί για μένα και ήταν εντελώς αρνητικός. Δεν θεωρεί ότι έχει παραλείψει κάτι ή ότι έχει κάνει κάποιο λάθος και θεωρεί ότι ξέρει να χειριστεί την κατάσταση. Προφανώς δεν αντέχει να αναλάβει την ευθύνη τυχόν λαθών.
Μετά είπα στα παιδιά για την επίσκεψη μου και τα δυο εκδήλωσαν την επιθυμία να πάνε στην ψυχολόγο. Εκεί τους είπα ψέματα ότι ο μπαμπάς έχει ήδη υπόψη του να κανονίσει την συνάντηση για να μην νομίσουν και πάλι ότι μόνο εγώ νοιάζομαι για αυτά. Ειδικά στο αγόρι του είπα πόσο άσχημα νιώθω που η επαφή μας έμεινε στα τυπικά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και ότι θα ήθελα να είχαμε περισσότερη ελευθερία στην επικοινωνία μας, να μπορούμε να φωνάξουμε, να τσακωθούμε και να μην φοβόμαστε ότι θα διαλύσουμε την ισορροπία, ότι και οι δυο μέσα στο σπίτι μας νιώθαμε άβολα και φυλαγομασταν και ότι έτσι δεν νιώθουμε «σπίτι» μας. Συμφώνησε ότι και αυτός το ίδιο ένιωθε και είπαμε να προσπαθήσουμε για νέα πράγματα.
Σε δεύτερη λοιπόν κουβέντα όταν είπα στον άντρα μου ότι τα παιδιά το θέλουν μου απάντησε ότι θα το κάνει.
Θα τον αφήσω λίγο, να δω πότε θα το ξαναθυμηθεί.
Τωρα τα σημερινα νεα ειναι να εξης:
Η μικρη παει 3η Λυκειου και σημερα επαιρνε Βαθμους.
Εστειλα εχθες το μεσημερι μηνυμα στην μαμα της εαν θα ηθελε να ερθει στο σχολειο να ενημερωθει για το παιδι. Ακομα περιμενω απαντηση. Ευτυχως δεν ειπα στην μικρη οτι ειχα στειλει μηνυμα γιατι σκεφτηκα πως εαν ερχοταν θα ηταν μια ευχαριστη εκπληξη για το παιδι, ενω εαν αρνιοταν θα απογοητευοταν φοβερα.
Τωρα τι να απαντησω στην ψυχολογο για το να αφησω την μανα και τον πατερα να αναλαβουν. Η μικρη εβγαλε Μ.Ο 20!!! Ξερετε ποτε θα εμφανιστουν οι φυσικοι γονεις; Για να εισπραξουν τα συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια στο πανεπιστημιο απο συγγενεις και φιλους!!

Τα εχω παρει στο κρανιο!!!!!!:mad::mad::mad::mad::mad::mad:

----------


## Δοδις

κανείς δεν είναι άγιος καλή μου....απλά έτσι όπως έχουμε γίνει το καλό είναι αυτό που είναι σπάνιο....δύσκολα συναντάς τέτοιους ανθρώπους πια...πιστεύεις εσύ ότι θα πάει η μαμά της στο σχολείο? εγώ δύσκολο το κόβω....αν ήμουν στην θέση σου πιθανόν να πήγαινα εγω...δεν αντικαθιστάς την μητέρα, απλά είσαι δίπλα στα παιδιά του άντρα σου...δεν είναι καθόλου κακό και να είσαι σίγουρη πως θα το θέλουν πολύ και τα παιδιά...
έτσι ακριβώς έκανε ο μπαμπάς μου...απών και μετά καμάρωνε σαν άντε να μην πω τι...

----------


## boubourina

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> η εχω δικαιο αρα κρινο
> η εχω αδικο αρα κρινω....
> διαλεξε.


δεν θελω να διαλεξω γιατι και οι δυο σου οψεις μου ειναι πολυτιμες.
να παραμεινεις και Κρινο και Κρινω

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ολα καλα,
> μονο που δεν βλεπω που ειναι τα παιδια απο χωρισμενους γονεις....


σπίτι και τρώνε μεσημεριανό...:P:P:P:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> η εχω δικαιο αρα κρινο
> η εχω αδικο αρα κρινω....
> ...



τα φασολια πειραζουν αλλα και αυτα αμα βρασουν καλα δεν πειραζουν...

:cool:

----------


## Δοδις

εγω δεν είπα τρώνε φασόλια....!!!:P

----------


## Δοδις

εντιτ.....
δηλαδή όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν πειράζουν? μόνο τα φασόλια?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> εντιτ.....
> δηλαδή όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν πειράζουν? μόνο τα φασόλια?


ε το ειπαμε αυτο.

:P

----------


## Δοδις

χμ,χμ......ξέρεις έχω και μειωμένη αντίληψη....ε, άμα το είπαμε εντάξει...
:cool:

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ολα καλα,
> μονο που δεν βλεπω που ειναι τα παιδια απο χωρισμενους γονεις....


χμ,χμ...επειδή όπως προέγραψα...είμαι και μειωμένης αντίληψης, το πρόβλημα που εντοπίζεται ακριβώς???:P

----------


## boubourina

KAI H DODI ΠΑΙΔΙ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ .

ΑΡΑ ΚΟΙΤΑ ΤΗΝ DODI KAI ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ Ο.Κ

ΝΑ\'ΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΧΩΡΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΓΟΝΙΩΝ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Δοδις

εεεε, σωστό κι αυτό...και τι παιδί....λουλούδι!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ολα καλα,
> μονο που δεν βλεπω που ειναι τα παιδια απο χωρισμενους γονεις....
> 
> ...



ε τα γνωστα μωρε ξερεις....
για ενα θεμα που αφορα παιδια χωρισμενων γονιων, διαβαζεις οτι αλλο θες εκτος απο αυτο....


:P:P:P:P

----------


## Δοδις

τώρα θα γίνω κακιά και δεν το θέλω....και σε πολλά άλλα θέματα βλέπεις οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός απο το ίδιο το θέμα...όπως π.χ....ξεκατινιάσματα.....
:cool:

πως με εκνευρίζεις ώρες ώρες....!!!!!!!:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> 
> 
> πως με εκνευρίζεις ώρες ώρες....!!!!!!!:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P



χμμμ και εγω νομιζα λεπτο λεπτο.....


;)

----------


## boubourina

krino δεν μας λες κανενα ανεκδοτο καλυτερα!

τουλαχιστον να περναμε καλα!!

για να αναζητησαμε site ψυχολογιας σημαινει οτι γκρινια εχουμε και στο σπιτι μας. 
εδω ειπαμε να διορθωνουμε την κατασταση λιγο και να ανεβαινουμε σιγα σιγα.

\"Οταν βλεπω αεροπλανο..
μου\'ρχεται να σου την κανω....
και να απογειωθω!\"
ΩΠΑ!!!!!

BY THE WAY KRINO εσυ παιδια εχεις;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> 
> 
> για να αναζητησαμε site ψυχολογιας σημαινει οτι γκρινια εχουμε και στο σπιτι μας. 
> 
> BY THE WAY KRINO εσυ παιδια εχεις;



και εγω αμα ηθελα μουρμουρα θα πηγαινα στη ψαραγορα.


Παιδια???
οχι δεν εχει βρεθει ακομα η τυχερη που θα με ανεχεται.


;)

----------


## boubourina

> _Originally posted by krino_
> [οχι δεν εχει βρεθει ακομα η τυχερη που θα με ανεχεται.
> 
> 
> ;)


και εγω ετσι ελεγα αλλα να που βρεθηκε ενας καλος χριστιανος και με πηρε.
Λες γι\'αυτο να φευγει ταξιδια. Λογω ψαραγορας;............

Αντε βρε, θα ερθει και εσενα η ωρα σου, απλα εισαι μικρος ακομη

----------


## boubourina

και Κρινο, αμα βρεθει η χριστιανη ή αλλοθρησκη, μην της κανεις λιπομετρηση, τουλαχιστον οχι στην αρχη!!!!!

----------


## krino

δεν ασχολουμε με κιλα στους ανθρωπους.
Αρκει να μην κανουν δηλωσεις και να αποδεχωνται αυτο που ειναι.

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dodis_
> 
> 
> πως με εκνευρίζεις ώρες ώρες....!!!!!!!:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P:P
> ...



δευτερόλεπτο το δευτερόλεπτο για να είμαι ακριβής!!!!:P:P

καλημέρα....
μπιμπι μου τι κάνεις? η \"φαμίλια\" τι κάνει?
τελικά βαθμούς πήρατε?δεν μας είπες...

----------


## krino

:P:P

----------


## boubourina

Καλημερα σε ολους!
Ναι dodi μου πηραμε βαθμους, στο εγραψα. Εβγαλε Μ.Ο 20!! Βεβαια στην Γ Λυκειου Βαζουν παραπανω βαθμους για να βοηθησουν στα Μορια στο τελος αλλα οι καθηγητες της ολοι μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπαρχει κανενα κενο και δεν την φοβουνται εαν συνεχισει με αυτο το ρυθμο.
Ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα και να εχει την επιτυχια που θελει και χρειαζεται στη ζωη της.

----------


## Δοδις

α! καλά, μην δίνεις σημασία...τα έχω absolutely χαμένα!
μπράβο!!!! η μικρή φαίνεται αστέρι, ο μεγάλος?

----------


## boubourina

τα ματια μου παιζουν ή υπηρχε απαντηση thessal... και σβηστηκε; 

ο μεγαλος ειναι ηδη φοιτητης στην Αθηνα στο ΦΠΨ 2ο ετος, αλλα μενει μαζι μας ακομα γιατι οικονομικα δεν μπορουσαμε να στρηριξουμε νεο σπιτι και τα εξοδα ιδ. σχολειου για την μικρη. Ανεβοκατεβαινει και περιμενει του χρονου να νοικιασει μαζι με την μικρη σπιτι, να κανουν και αυτα επιτελους τη φοιτητικη ζωη που ονιερευονται!!!

----------


## Δοδις

τι να πω...μπράβο...!μπράβο!!!νομίζω πως έχουν βρει τον δρόμο τους....εύχομαι και για τον βενιαμίν της οικογενείας να ακολουθήσει τα βήματα τους...!!! 



ps: πως μου την δίνει όταν βγαίνουν απο το γραφείο μου και χτυπάνε την πόρτα!!

----------


## boubourina

ο βενιαμιν μαλλον θα γινει ή υδραυλικος, ή ηλεκτρολογος. Απο τοτε που γεννηθηκε ή με τις μπριζες ασχολειται ή με οτιδηποτε περιεχει νερο!!!! Προσωπικα δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με το αν θα θελει να σπουδασει ή οχι. Δεν πιστευω οτι το πτυχιο εξασφαλιζει και το μελλον. Μαθε τεχνη και αστηνε και αν πεινασεις πιαστηνε!!!

*πρεπει να κοψω τα νυχια!!!! παταω πληκτρα αλλα νταλων

----------


## Δοδις

χαχαχα....
γερό και τυχερό να είναι και ας γίνει ότι θέλει...δεν έχεις και άδικο....
άντε κι αμα κάνω κοριτσάκι να συμπεθεριάσουμε!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## boubourina

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΘΕΡΑΣΙΟΥΜΕ. ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΘΕΡΟ ΝΙΡΒΑΝΑ!!!!!!!!!! Ο ΔΙΚΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΘΕΡΟΣ;

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> ΩΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΘΕΡΑΣΙΟΥΜΕ. ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΕΘΕΡΟ ΝΙΡΒΑΝΑ!!!!!!!!!! Ο ΔΙΚΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΘΕΡΟΣ;


Αγχωμένος!!!!!!!!!!

----------

